# MedReach Ambulance



## Emtwild (Jan 23, 2012)

I have an interview with MedReach ambulance in a few days. Does anyone know if they have and agility test? I messed up my shoulder over the weekend and don't want to be disqualified if I get offered a job. 

Also, has anyone heard anything about this company? Is it just BLS?


----------



## Emtwild (Jan 24, 2012)

I also have a few other interviews this week and was wondering if anyone had any advice on what to look for. Like is it better to work for large or small company? Are family owned companies OK? Is it better to work for a company that has paramedics and nurses? I don't have any ambulance experience so any advice helps.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bls only


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have no info at all on MedReach ambulance (never heard of them). 

But since your in California and have no prior ambulance experience, since California is over saturated with EMTs/Medics, is to get a job where ever will hire you. Then you can get some experience and move on from there.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 24, 2012)

I see them around Los alamitos a lot, looks like another sketchy/small ambulance service to me.


----------



## Big Easy (Jan 31, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I see them around Los alamitos a lot, looks like another sketchy/small ambulance service to me.



wow big statement for not know a thing about them.  know your facts before you make ignorant statements.


----------



## Big Easy (Jan 31, 2012)

Emtwild said:


> I have an interview with MedReach ambulance in a few days. Does anyone know if they have and agility test? I messed up my shoulder over the weekend and don't want to be disqualified if I get offered a job.
> 
> Also, has anyone heard anything about this company? Is it just BLS?



Emtwild-

sorry for the late response. how did the interview go?

the company is actually one of the legit companies around.  real big on paperwork and making factual statements on them.  the people there are pretty chill, just like any other company, there are the "few."

they are starting up an ALS program with medics. some medics are actually training now.

they also have a cct program.

a small company that has proven growth and service.  it is a company that wont get in trouble if the state/county does an audit.  therefore you have a pretty secure job as long as you do your part.

good luck


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh sorry, excuse me. Go find another career, with that attitude youll just become another cruddy bls provider giving ems a bad name. Theres been several members on here I've gotten positions in so-cal. I'm sorry to say you will not be one of them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2012)

Knock it off

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Easy (Jan 31, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Knock it off
> 
> Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk



Thank you.

Have a great day.


----------



## SkaMedic (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Easy said:


> Emtwild-
> 
> sorry for the late response. how did the interview go?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info on MedReach. I also had a few other interviews since then and ended up taking a job with Care. The people seem really nice there and sounds like I could get some good experience.

SoCal 911, I really hope that response wasn't meant for me. I asked a legitimate question hoping to find out some information. I would rather postpone an interview for a few days if I thought that a minor injury would cost me that job.


----------



## Emtwild (Jan 31, 2012)

SkaMedic said:


> Thanks for the info on MedReach. I also had a few other interviews since then and ended up taking a job with Care. The people seem really nice there and sounds like I could get some good experience.
> 
> SoCal 911, I really hope that response wasn't meant for me. I asked a legitimate question hoping to find out some information. I would rather postpone an interview for a few days if I thought that a minor injury would cost me that job.



This post was actually from me. Using my my friend's phone to post and it used his account.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 31, 2012)

Haha not at all. And I'll see you at the orientation for Care. Congrats in the job.


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Feb 4, 2012)

How long did it take you to hear back from them ?

I applied there a few days ago I live two block away from one of there stations every time I go to ask some of the guys who work there how they like it and other questions its empty


----------



## strangerdude88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Emtwild said:


> I have an interview with MedReach ambulance in a few days. Does anyone know if they have and agility test? I messed up my shoulder over the weekend and don't want to be disqualified if I get offered a job.
> 
> Also, has anyone heard anything about this company? Is it just BLS?



I worked at medreach for about a year and a half. Management is a joke, supervisors are idiots that do not follow LA County protocols. This company is IFT and does most of their business with Hollywood Community Hospital and Los Angeles Community Hospital, two of the worst hospitals i've stepped foot into. Patient care is last priority, and I have plenty of stories to back that up. Let me guess you got a call back the same day you applied? I applied online and two hours later I was interviewed and hired. I was fresh out of EMT school and just wanted to get in an ambulance, I was naive and should have waited it out for a good company.


----------



## strangerdude88 (Feb 28, 2012)

Emtwild said:


> This post was actually from me. Using my my friend's phone to post and it used his account.



Trust me you made the right choice, Care is one of the best companies out there. You would be hating yourself if you went with medreach, good luck!


----------

